# Please upgrade Xorg-server from 1.20.14 to more recent



## checkpoint (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello!

Are there any plans to upgrade xorg-server port from 1.20.14,1 (that's the latest we have now) to 21.1.x? I'm facing serious problems using Xorg on AMD Cezanne (AMDGPU with PRIME), it just crashes during init of amdgpu driver and it seems nobody cares about it. I'm currently using Xorg with modesetting driver which is slow and does not allow me to use CAD software (no GL/EGL support). I find that our Linux colleagues are happily using Xorg 21.1.4 on same CPU without issues.

I was trying to compile Xorg from Git repository by myself. It took me a couple of hours manually applying system specific patches and it did not compile in the end reporting tons of missing symbol errors I fail to resolve.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 23, 2022)

Are you certain it is xorg related and not kms related ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 23, 2022)

checkpoint said:


> … from 1.20.14,1 (that's the latest we have now) …



Not yet packaged for some platforms: <https://www.freshports.org/x11-servers/xorg-server/#packages>.

Still open: FreeBSD bug 260526 – x11-servers/xorg-server: Update to 1.20.14 as a security fix.









						Solved - xorg-server 21.1.0
					

[ANNOUNCE] xorg-server 21.1.0  Via:  Three and a half years after X.Org Server 1.20, 1.21 is out • The Register     … this release would not have happened if an effort to improve touchpad support in Linux was not funded for the past year and [a] half. …   For now,  the port to FreeBSD is at...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## checkpoint (Apr 23, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Are you certain it is xorg related and not kms related ?



It is hard to tell what causes the problem, but Xorg crashes somewhere in OsInit() soon as AMDGPU driver is instantiated. I'm using the latest drm-kmod (5.7.19), all amdgpu modules load ok, firmware uploads as well. Or is it a libc/libthr issue ?


```
[126334.155] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
[126334.178] (EE)
[126334.178] (EE) Backtrace:
[126334.181] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/Xorg (OsInit+0x38a) [0x41c97a]
[126334.184] (EE) unw_get_proc_name failed: no unwind info found [-10]
[126334.184] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (?+0x0) [0x80093158e]
[126334.186] (EE) unw_get_proc_name failed: no unwind info found [-10]
[126334.186] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (?+0x0) [0x800930b3f]
[126334.187] (EE) 3: ? (?+0x0) [0x7ffffffff8a3]
[126334.190] (EE) unw_get_proc_name failed: no unwind info found [-10]
[126334.190] (EE) 4: /lib/libc.so.7 (?+0x0) [0x800a7c33a]
[126334.192] (EE) unw_get_proc_name failed: no unwind info found [-10]
[126334.192] (EE) 5: /lib/libthr.so.3 (?+0x0) [0x800930a00]
[126334.194] (EE) 6: ? (?+0x0) [0x0]
[126334.195] (EE) unw_get_proc_name failed: no unwind info found [-10]
[126334.195] (EE) 7: /lib/libc.so.7 (?+0x0) [0x8009f4c74]
[126334.195] (EE) unw_step failed: unspecified (general) error [-1]
[126334.195] (EE)
[126334.195] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[126334.195] (EE) Caught signal 6 (Abort trap). Server aborting
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 23, 2022)

Just for the info, what is the output of:

```
pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd|cezanne|prime"
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 23, 2022)

Which version of FreeBSD, _exactly_? 

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`

Packages from latest, or quarterly? 

`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`


----------



## checkpoint (Apr 24, 2022)

```
rz@butterfly:~ % freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
13.1-RC3
13.1-RC3
13.1-RC3
FreeBSD butterfly 13.1-RC3 FreeBSD 13.1-RC3 releng/13.1-n250110-ec2fbe4b1ec GENERIC amd64 1301000 1301000


rz@butterfly:~ % pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
```


----------



## checkpoint (Apr 24, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Just for the info, what is the output of:
> 
> ```
> pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd|cezanne|prime"
> ```



Here's the output:


```
rz@butterfly:~ % pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd|cezanne|prime"
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne Root Complex'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne IOMMU'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 0'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 1'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 2'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 3'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 4'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 5'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 6'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Cezanne Data Fabric; Function 7'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Cezanne'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Renoir Radeon High Definition Audio Controller'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne USB 3.1'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Renoir/Cezanne USB 3.1'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
```
I think you are looking for this:


```
vgapci1@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xc6 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x1638 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x3a5d
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Cezanne'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA


vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030200 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x25a2 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x3a5d
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GA107M [GeForce RTX 3050 Mobile]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = 3D


nvidia0: <NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 Laptop GPU> on vgapci0
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  510.60.02  Wed Mar 16 11:03:12 UTC 2022


[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_gpu_info.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin'
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_me.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec2.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_dmcub.bin'
drmn1: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin'
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.37.0 20150101 for drmn1 on minor 0
```

NVIDIA is headless. The display is connected to built-in AMD GPU and is not switchable.


----------

